# Anyone fancy Camber Sands with the kids 14-17th April??



## ladyrunner

I've booked to go to Camber Sands, near Hasting, East Sussex with the kids during the two week Easter school holidays (14-17th April). It's only me and the 2 boys (aged 11 and 10) so it would nice to meet up with other MH parents. Last April it was so hot that we were on the beach in vest and shorts.

*The extortinate cost of a Serviced pitch is ....... £6 per night, or only £3 per night for non-hook up :lol: :lol: !!*

Pitches are still available.

And here's the best bit - What's included in the cost?

The following are included FREE OF CHARGE...
• Swimming pools
• Kids and teenagers clubs
• Facilities (Small charges may apply to some programs)
• Family entertainment
* Facilities and entertainment vary by Park and date.

http://www.park-resortstouring.com/park.asp?id=19

Julie


----------



## greenasthegrass

Would love to have come but our Easter hols end 7th April its very staggered round the Country this time boo hooo! :roll: 

But if you fancy doing it again in the July/August hols - count me in will come with boys, dogs and no hubby so on me lonesome - scarey!

Regards

Greenie


----------



## ladyrunner

> *greenasthegrass quoted:* But if you fancy doing it again in the July/August hols - count me in will come with boys, dogs and no hubby so on me lonesome - scarey!


You are welcome to join us sometime over the Summer Hols. We are off from 7th-24 Aug to Holmsley in New Forest, Longleat CC, Mill Farm in Bridgwater, Freshwater Beach Hol Park and Brockenhurst C&CC.

PM me if interested and I'll send you more details.

Julie


----------



## Snelly

That's an awesome deal! I bet im at work! Will check when we get home later this week.


----------



## allan01273

*Camber Sands*

We will be at Camber Sands but we arrive on the 11th April and leave on the 14th April - the day you arrive Julie. Still, maybe we might meet up - if only briefly! We have the MHF sticker on our front windscreen and we are the W reg Swift F61.

Allan, Dorothy & James


----------



## carolgavin

Hi Lys would love to come van permitting great deal!! Will have to get the map out to see where it is mind you. Don't suppose its near Glasgow??? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Summer hols this year we are off from 27th July to 14th August no idea where to go but was thinking Great Yarmouth or surrounding area. Or maybe north scotland somewhere no difference really eh????


----------



## ladyrunner

*Re: Camber Sands*



allan01273 said:


> We will be at Camber Sands but we arrive on the 11th April and leave on the 14th April - the day you arrive Julie. Still, maybe we might meet up - if only briefly! We have the MHF sticker on our front windscreen and we are the W reg Swift F61.
> 
> Allan, Dorothy & James


Hi Allan, Dorothy & James

Shame about that, but enjoy your break. You won't be travelling far either then as I see that you are from Sussex too. I'm from Brighton - which part are you from??

I've got MHF sticker for the windscreen and will go and put it up now before I loose it.

Will look out for you at Camber Sands when I arrive or for your yellow sticker on my drive there.

Julie


----------



## Lys520

Hi Julie

Just sent you a PM on this one.....not sure if I'm doing that right, either, still getting to grips with the site technology 

Would be interested in looking into this....I'll get back to you.

Lys


----------



## ladyrunner

carolgavin said:


> Hi Lys would love to come van permitting great deal!! Will have to get the map out to see where it is mind you. Don't suppose its near Glasgow??? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Hi carolgavin

Camber Sands is only about 450 miles south of Glasgow :roll: :roll:

Think you called me Lys by mistake - I'm Julie. But Lys has since posted on this thread and is looking into coming to Camber Sands.

Fingers crossed on your van,

Julie


----------



## carolgavin

ladyrunner said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lys would love to come van permitting great deal!! Will have to get the map out to see where it is mind you. Don't suppose its near Glasgow??? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi carolgavin
> 
> Camber Sands is only about 450 miles south of Glasgow :roll: :roll:
> 
> Think you called me Lys by mistake - I'm Julie. But Lys has since posted on this thread and is looking into coming to Camber Sands.
> 
> Fingers crossed on your van,
> 
> Julie
Click to expand...

OOh sorry Julie    Only 450 mile thats not so bad would love to come and am off on annula leave around that time so would be perfect.Whenever I get word on van will let you know and we can all meet up would be great!!!!


----------



## anita302

Hi Julie

We would have loved to have come along, as our kids love it when there are others of their own age there. But unfortunately mine go back to school this Thursday (Easter break over).

We will be definitely be interested in any other meets where other kids will be attending. I think we should try to arrange more meets for the MH'ers with children. 

Anita


----------



## ladyrunner

anita302 said:


> We would have loved to have come along, as our kids love it when there are others of their own age there. But unfortunately mine go back to school this Thursday (Easter break over).


Hi Anita

The Easter holidays have been abit weird for us in Sussex. We had 5 days off school at Easter time (included 1 inset day), then the kids have gone back to school for 2 weeks, and on Friday they are breaking up again for 2 weeks!!

I like the photo slideshow - is that your kids standing by the van??

Julie


----------



## anita302

Hi Julie

I didn't realise that the Easter Holis were all different until we went to Torquay last week for the Easter break only to find that on Easter Monday, the what was packed out campsite suddenly became very empty :roll: Then walking around Brixham, Torqauy, etc there where kids in school uniforms.

But, with the weather being so bad, I think it is a better idea the way your children have got their holis. At least you've got more chance of some sun.

Yes, they are my two standing infront of the MH. There are some more pic's on my profile. Sophie is 6 this month and Bradley is 10.

They would love to go on a meet where their are other children also in MH's to meet.

Anita


----------



## Lys520

Hi Julie

I've Booked  

I just couldn't believe the prices, with all the facilities included too. (usually you need an entertainment pass or something) Don't think we could get a CL for much less than that. 

Anyway, we will be there on a serviced pitch from Monday 14th - Friday 18th.   

Thanks for helping with that decision!

Lys


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Anita

Yes hopefully we will have some better weather in Camber Sands. Last year we went in April and we were on the beach catching the sun. But then it could rain for 4 days!

Have you thought about going to the National Motorhome Show at Peterborough for the weekend at the end of April? I booked up today with the kids and Lys has also booked. Reading through the forum there are others with kids too.

It will we our first Rally.

Julie


----------



## ladyrunner

Lys520 said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> I've Booked
> 
> I just couldn't believe the prices, with all the facilities included too. (usually you need an entertainment pass or something) Don't think we could get a CL for much less than that.
> 
> Anyway, we will be there on a serviced pitch from Monday 14th - Friday 18th.


----------



## ladyrunner

Lys520 said:


> I've Booked
> 
> I just couldn't believe the prices, with all the facilities included too. (usually you need an entertainment pass or something) Don't think we could get a CL for much less than that.
> 
> Anyway, we will be there on a serviced pitch from Monday 14th - Friday 18th.


Lys

That's great news :lol: :lol: . So we will meet before Peterborough!!

Julie


----------



## anita302

Julie

Good idea, I have put the wheels in motion to check there is still places.
If so we will come from the Friday night to Sunday. 

I have been on one rally already earlier this year to Shepton Mallet.

Anita


----------



## teemyob

*Nice Idea*

Hello,

What a nice Idea. Shame our Kids are 25, 19 and 17!

Have a good trip.

Trev.


----------



## ladyrunner

Anita

Just seen your unconfirmed booking on the Peterborough rally page.

I think it's going to be a good weekend and reckon the kids will have great fun 

Lets hope we have some good weather in April,

Julie


----------



## anita302

Julie

I have just finished filling in the booking details and paying on line, so all done now. 

Thanks for mentioning the show to me, great idea. Can't wait now. (I'm worse than the kids :roll: )

Anita


----------



## ladyrunner

*Re: Nice Idea*



teemyob said:


> Shame our Kids are 25, 19 and 17!
> 
> Have a good trip.
> 
> Trev.


Trev, so do your kids still go with you on holidays in the motorhome, or do they like to stay at home?

Julie


----------



## ladyrunner

anita302 said:


> I have just finished filling in the booking details and paying on line, so all done now.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the show to me, great idea. Can't wait now. (I'm worse than the kids :roll: )
> 
> Anita


Anita

I'm terrible too and already feeling really excited about going on my first rally.

I'll look forward to seeing you there,

Julie


----------



## havingfun

hi julie,

thanks for putting this site up,its now gone on my favourites,dident reliese

we could get a site so cheap,pity we cant get to camber sands,no kids,no

time yet,well kids,but in their 40s wont come with us,shame,,,see you at

peterbough,looking forward to putting more faces to names.

all the best,
megs


----------



## ladyrunner

Megs

Thanks for your message. I'll look out for you at Peterborough. 

You will probably find me quite easily as I don't suppose there will be many 17 year old Auto-Sleepers in our camping enclosure with big bullbars on the front and a grey roof box on the top!!

Cheers
Julie


----------



## EdsMH

Julie

We will probably come down for those days at Camber. We are just checking the site can cope with a 29ft motorhome before booking as we have not been there previously although we know the area well.

We have 3 kids who will be with us, aged 10, 12 and 15 so should be fun. Will let you know if we are definite once we get a reply from the park.

Regards

Ed


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Ed

Fingers crossed that you will fit in. Let me know if its a YES  or a No  !!

Julie


----------



## litcher

Hi, I'm thinking of going from Saturday 12th - Tuesday 15th with my 13 year old daughter and her friend. There's no hook-up left and I've never camped without. Will we survive?  

Viv


----------



## litcher

I've decided to go for it and have booked without hook-up. So if you see a 13 year old wandering around with either (depending on the mood) hair straighteners or curling tongs, looking for a socket.... :lol: 

Hope to meet some of you there.

Viv


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Viv

Great news - another booking for Camber Sands.  

Make sure your Leisure battery is fully charged up before you. go :lol: :lol: 

I have done the same thing in the Summer Holidays, booking 5 nights without EHU on a site in the New Forest so that I camp up with my friends in tents.

At least the girls can go swimming and sort their hair out in the changing rooms if there's no plug socket in the camping area toilets.

We will be arriving on the Monday at about 4pm. Look out for us. I'm in a H reg Autosleeper with bullbars and a grey roof box (MHF sticker in windscreen). Come and say Hi and we can have a cuppa together.

Julie


----------



## litcher

Hi Julie,

Great, I'll see you there.

Viv


----------



## Lys520

Cool :lol: :lol: 

That's great. How many of us are there now? Are we going to agree to all meet up in the bar or something?

We'll be arriving Mon Pm too. We're really looking forward to it. Lets hope the Sun shines, eh?

Julie: I think our posts and PM's crossed paths, sorry. That's a good idea.

Lys


----------



## ladyrunner

If we don't manage to meet up in the touring area before, shall we arrange to meet on the Monday evening at 7:00pm at the entrance to the entertainment block? Bar is very big so it could be quite hard to find each other inside. We could then head off to the bar for a drink?

Map: http://www.park-resorts.com/pdf/maps/CamSands.pdf

Do you have MHF stickers in your windows?

So far it's myself, Lys, Viv (and all kids) for definate. Eds+family still hasn't got back to confirm if he is coming.

Julie


----------



## Lys520

Hi Julie

Will definately be at entrance to bar for 7pm (if not earlier!) if we don't meet up on touring field. I don't have a sticker but you'll recognise the 11yr old sundance!

Lys


----------



## ladyrunner

Lys520 said:


> Will definately be at entrance to bar for 7pm (if not earlier!) if we don't meet up on touring field. I don't have a sticker but you'll recognise the 11yr old sundance!


We will probably have the two oldes vans in the field!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Julie

We are booked in from 14th to 17th. Took a while as they had not responded to email so chased them down by phone. They can cope with the van but we have to pay for a double pitch?! No prob as it is still cheap.

Odd though that we booked later than Viv but get electrical hookup. :? 

I am sure if we are not too far apart we would be happy to share our lead for others to charge their batteries.

Look forward to meeting everyone there. We should be there from lunchtime ish as we are visiting family in Kent over the weekend before so will be a short run across.

Cheers 

Ed


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Julie

We are booked in from 14th to 17th. Took a while as they had not responded to email so chased them down by phone. They can cope with the van but we have to pay for a double pitch?! No prob as it is still cheap.

Odd though that we booked later than Viv but get electrical hookup. :? 

I am sure if we are not too far apart we would be happy to share our lead for others to charge their batteries.

Look forward to meeting everyone there. We should be there from lunchtime ish as we are visiting family in Kent over the weekend before so will be a short run across.

Cheers 

Ed


----------



## litcher

Hi Ed, maybe we didn't get hookup as we're there over the weekend. We'll see how long two teenage girls can go without tv. :roll: 

Viv


----------



## allan01273

*Don't forget us*

We are there Friday Sat and Sunday 11, 12, 13th April - we hope to stay on a bit during Monday although we have to vacate our pitch sometime during the day.

Allan, Dorothy and James (15 years)

(with lecy)


----------



## litcher

*Re: Don't forget us*



allan01273 said:


> We are there Friday Sat and Sunday 11, 12, 13th April - we hope to stay on a bit during Monday although we have to vacate our pitch sometime during the day.
> 
> Allan, Dorothy and James (15 years)
> 
> (with lecy)


Hopefully we'll be there by Saturday lunchtime so we'll try to find you at some point. Or come and say hello and have a cuppa, slowly boiled on my gas cooker! :roll:

Viv


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi all

I've just gone through this forum and made a list of when everyone is at Camber Sands. The official dates of this MHF Informal Meet are Monday 14th to Thursday 17th April, but here are the dates that we have all booked so that the earlybirds can arrange to meet up with each other:-

allan01273 11-14th April
litcher 12-15th April
ladyrunner 14-17th April
EdsMH 14-17th April
lys520 14-18th April

:arrow: *Just checked the website and there are still places available for 14th-17th April - only £6 per night EHU and £3 if no EHU *:lol: :lol: 
http://www.park-resortstouring.com/

Julie


----------



## 110861

hi Ladyrunner,

Sounds great but we are unable to get the time off work otherwise we would have joined you.  

If you decide to go somewhere else soon let us know an d we could meet up.

There ia juat me himself and our 10 yr old boy


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi mootwo

Shame you can't make it to Camber Sands. Work is always getting in the way of our fun   

I'll bear you in mind for any similar trips.

Welcome to MHF by the way,

Julie


----------



## ladyrunner

ladyrunner said:


> If we don't manage to meet up in the touring area before, shall we arrange to meet on the Monday evening at 7:00pm at the entrance to the entertainment block?


Just a quick message to Allan and Viv to say hope you have a good weekend at Camber Sands. The weather was amazing in Brighton today so lets hope it holds for the weekend and throughout next week when we arrive.

Allan - maybe see you when we arrive if you are still around.

Viv - Hopefully see you outside the entertainment complex on Monday night at 7pm, if not before in the camping field.

Enjoy, Julie


----------



## litcher

Ok, see you the. I've sent a pm with my details.

Viv


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi to all the Camber Sands crowd.

I hope you all had a safe journey home and just to let you know that I've uploaded a few photos in the Rallys & Meets Photo Gallery.

:: Camber Sands Photos ::

What wonderful weather we were blessed with :sunny: :sunny: , to be able to spend two afternoons on the beach in April 8) 8).

Thanks all for your great company :wink:. And lets hope that our new friends Sally & Terry, and Jackie & Bob sign up as members of MHF so that we can all easily stay in touch  .

Hope to see you all at Camber again in the October school holidays for another £6 per night bargain, if not before.

Julie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lys520

Hello

Just had a look at the pix, Julie.....they look great. Thank you so much for organising such a great week. Charlotte is already asking when we can go back :? 

It was really nice to meet up with everyone. :lol: :lol: 

I feel as though I've learnt loads of new stuff too. Its amazing the knowledge you can pick up, eh? Thanks for the tips on the battery stuff :lol: :lol: I think we should definately book something for October half term...could be a nice way to round off the summer.

Now off in search of Rumoshkas (sorry if I have spelt that wrong, Viv), solar panels, multi meters and chains. What an interesting combination  

Hope to hear from you all again soon.

Lys


----------



## litcher

Hi all,

We had a great time, it's a pity we couldn't stay until the end of the week.
It was lovely meeting everyone and now being able to put faces to some MHF names. 

The house was still standing when we arrived home and my son hadn't starved to death. :lol: 

Thanks to Ladyrunner for arranging the meet - we're looking forward to the next one, whether in October or before then. And we do need a rally organiser for the South East. :wink: 

Viv


----------



## clianthus

Hi

It sounds like you all enjoyed yourselves then :lol: :lol: 

The weather has been lovely and sunny here in the south although a bit too cold for the beach for me! (I'm getting old!)

As litcher says, we really do need an RRC for the South East and the South so any volunteers............. ladyrunner :roll: :roll: you've organised your 1st meet now, that's always the hardest one, so it's plain sailing for any more!!!


Seriously though I'm really glad you all had a great time.


----------



## anita302

Hi All

Glad to hear you all had a good time. Hopefully the next one we will be able to come along.

See you all soon. (Peterborough)

Anita


----------



## EdsMH

Julie

Thanks again for organising the meet and we all had a great time. I even learnt that the Burstner makes a good windbreak when you want to enjoy a glass of wine al fresco. :wink: 

Lovely to meet so many people and the kids all seemed to get on so well.

We will definitely try to come to the October one if the diary permits.

Cheers

Ed


----------



## EdsMH

*Few More Pictures*

Hi All

Have just added a few new photos to the album Julie created. Just some nice views.

Regards

Ed


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Ed

Photos are good - It looks so warm on the beach.

Was speaking to Lisa at Peterborough at the weekend and we are thinking of a Camber Sands reunion being held on Saturday 25th to Tuesday 28th October (which is the school holidays in Sussex).

A date for your diary and anyone else who wants to join us with or without their kids.

Julie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Julie

Why don't you put this as a meet in the meet section at the bottom of the front page.

That way when this post gets lost in a few months time the meet will still be there for everyone to read the details and book themselves in.

You don't have to be staff to put a meet in there but if you have a problem just PM me.


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Julie

The beach does look great in the photos but that wind was cold. Great for kite flying though.  

Have checked the diary and our kids have the same week off in October in Oxfordshire so we will endeavour to come along.

We missed Peterborough and it looks like you all had a good time. Our next outing in the diary is the RV show at Stratford and we plan to do Brean Sands later in the year.

That is assuming we can all afford to buy diesel with the prices it is getting up to.  

See you soon

Regards

Ed


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Jenny

I am going to list this in the Informal Meets list, but I am just trying to check that we all have the same school holidays this time round.

When we went at Easter some areas had their school holidays two weeks before others!!

Julie


----------

